# unpressured carp in a creek



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've found a good spot for carp. found a nice creek that connects to a few other bodies of water within a mile, walking distance. 
this area gets virtually no pressure, as no one wants to catch a carp. I scoped out the area, found some fishing access on the shore, and saw a few good sized carp. I had a rod and reel, but I had a size 25 reel and medium light action rod, no carp bait, and no carp hooks. so
, what do I use?


----------



## yogi (Apr 27, 2010)

I use corn and a normal hooks


Fish long and Hard


----------



## samiam (Jan 6, 2011)

Try some bread.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Wheates wet down and smashed into a small ball 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

ok im gonna give my secret formula and this WORKS.... bread into a dough ball on a circle hook dip the ball in faygo redpop....THEN DOUSE IT IN GARLIC SALT!!! TRUST ME IT WORKS


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

I assume you are using relatively light tackle, like 6-7' medium action bass gear, which will be fine for carp up to 12-15 pounds using simple rigs and tactics.

With that in mind, it is hard to go wrong with sweetcorn. Throw out a few _small_ handfuls and then cast a line into that area. Put in another _small_ handful or two every hour or after every couple fish. 

You don't need specialized end tackle catch carp, but sometimes that is part of the fun. Simple size 4-8 bait holder style hooks will do the trick. Put a sliding sinker 1/2-1oz (up to 3-4oz if you rod/reel can handle it) on your mainline, and tie a swivel below that. Tie your hook with a 6-12 inch leader to the other end of the swivel and your ready to go.

We have all heard stories about rods flying off the bank, and this is easily preventable. If you don't have a reel with a dedicated clicker, or baitrunner, simply loosen the drag to the point where the fish can freely take line without pulling the rod in. Then you can set the rod down and wait for line to start peeling off. Once you get a run, grab the rod and palm the spool to slow the fish while you tighten the drag back down.

While this type of setup is crude by European carp fishing standards, it is a good way to go with tackle you probably already have.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

well, i went back to the creek monday and yesterday. didnt have luck monday. scared more fish than i hooked up with. i lost two carp and missed plenty other bites. i only had my medium-light and 8 pound test, the first carp i hooked onto broke the line on the hookset. 

went back yesterday, and couldn't see into the water due to the sun being too low. but fished anyway. i used a can of corn instead of bread, and i brought my medium heavy baitcasting rod with a baitcasting rod and 12 pound test. i chummed up several parts of the creek with a handful of corn, and fished about 50 minutes with no luck. then i heard a splash over in the middle of the creek (and i had not seen or heard any fish prior) and chummed the water again and casted (if anyone is wondering how i casted, i had to strip line off my reel and cast with my arm) i was just about to pull my line back in, when something started to run with the line. i set the hook and 3 minutes later i landed a 17" half scaled carp. my first carp ever. put it on a stringer then heard another splash on the farthest end. went down there and casted. i was looking around, and i looked down at the water again, and see this BIG carp in the water. i casted my line and watched the carp go for the hook. but, i was not sure if i had hooked up with it, so i pulled out some more line to let it sit on the surface and see if it went under. it did. i reeled up any slack and set the hook hard. so hard i flipped the fish over, then it righted itself and went on a hard run. it maxed out my drag and ran under some logs. fortunately my rod was powerful and long enough to get the fish out the logs and back up to surface. i had a time landing it, as there was nowhere else to step besides water. i managed to land it by hand, and cut my hand in the process. i got this 22" 13" girth common carp on land and put him on the stringer.
looks like ive found the perfect spot for carp.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Once you start carping it's hard to fish for anything else! Those beasts fight like no other fish around here. Good luck.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Great job bro congrats.


----------

